# New to Flyfishing ?



## hasbeen (May 8, 2006)

Okay I am new to the sport. Got into it to try sitecast to reds int he flats down in the land cut. I live in Houston and would like to do it more. I am boatless and was wondering if anyone has done any good flyfishing while wading down at Rollover, san luis or anyother popular wading spots? Any particular tactics used.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm new too..Have had my nose in a book reading up on the technique..hope to get off work today after 8 hrs instead of 12 and hook my reel to my new rod and see what happens..luckily I have several ponds around me to give it a try...I may have a story to tell after today..;0)


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

dude call me anytime, i will be happy to show anybody the ropes of fishing in our areas, i dont care about anybody telling me where or how to fish, i live on the island and i fish more than most. about everyday. so if you would like to learn some cool spots for free (or maybe just lunch ) i will be happy to help anybody. ever heard of transformers, carbodies, A#$holes, octagon, bulkheads, duckblinds, the slip, jr's, big mammas, t-head , just a few to start, i am not a guide so i dont get paid, i just like to make new friends and help out new anglers. i have a shallow water poling skiff, and i can put you in water that the backs of reds will be hanging out of the water. 
Stalking, hunting , and tying my own crappy flies is my game. 
i may not do things the best way but , i catch fish just the same. 
So, here is my point to you new guys just getting into flyfishing for reds in the flats, if you want help just call me, i work a normal job 8 to 5 mon thru friday, but weekends are free most of the time and i love to fish, my name is justin you can reach me at 979-239-8987 tight lines and good luck to all.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*o boy d*



NurseD-bait said:


> I'm new too..Have had my nose in a book reading up on the technique..hope to get off work today after 8 hrs instead of 12 and hook my reel to my new rod and see what happens..luckily I have several ponds around me to give it a try...I may have a story to tell after today..;0)


 ARE YOU GUNNA GIVE THE BLUE A TRY. I CANNOT WAIT TO HEAR IT. I HOPE IT GOES WELL AFTER ALL THE READING AND WAITING LET ME KNOW. RANDALL


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

It must be in the air!! I just got my first saltwater fly fishing set up this past weekend. Couldn't wait to try it out so I went down to one of the neighborhood lakes. Caught a small blue gill with it. Not the drag ripping run I'm waiting for but fun in and of itself. Heading to Matty this weekend to play with the reds!

Use to fly fish in the fresh when I was a kid, but just never wanted to spend the money on a salt setup. Me and a buddy decided to get a setup for the annual Port Mansfield trip in September. 

Good luck with the new toy!

Late,
Cox


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

SSP you mind showing someone old enough to be your mom? well almost old enough..;0)


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

I also just got a fly-fishing outfit to get started. It's from Orvis and am enjoying it very much. I am hoping to catch some trout this weekend on Trinity Bay (that is, if the wind doesn't blow).


----------



## Jon (Dec 4, 2004)

*Practice casting - "Correctly"*

Casting a fly rod is much like swinging a golf club or a tennis racket in that "timing" is much more important than "strength". Also, accuracy is much more important than distance. In short&#8230;..learn how to double-haul and practice in the wind. Jon


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

advice taken thanks...


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

I dont mind at all.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Had to look up waht double haul meant but now I know..still haven't put the reel to the rod yet..I know that it's driving Randall bonkers....hehe someone fill my bank account up with alot of $$$$ so I can go fish!!!! PLEASE....


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

A good drill for working on casting in wind is to stand in a field and rotate 360-degrees, casting in each direction. The windier the day, the better it will help you practice.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I second Rick's comments above about practicing in a field. Once you get used to the passer-bys saying "Caught anything yet?", you can get some good work in. 

In addition to practicing at different wind angles as suggested, it's a great place to work on your "fast cast". Whether fishing from a boat or wading, you have to be able to get the fly from your hand to the fish as quickly as possible. After you get some proficiency in a basic cast, you then have to learn how to get it out quickly to a sighted fish.

Just in case you're heading to the field now, here's a quick explanation. First, be sure there is about 10-15 feet of the fly line (not just the leader) out of the rod tip. This gives you some critical weight on the rod to get the cast started. Next, strip off another 20 feet or so of line off the reel and have it piled near your feet. Then take the fly in your left hand with the thumb and first finger holding the bend with the hook pointing out. Don't use a real fly in the field or you're asking for a variety of problems. Tie some yarn onto the leader instead. Take the fly line that leads from the "rod side" not the "reel side", and put it in your left hand too, holding it with your other fingers. Now you're set to go.

Pretend that you spot a fish about 30 feet away. Roll cast the rod toward the fish to get the line going, and release the fly so that it follows the line out. Then, do a normal backcast and forecast, releasing the line on the forecast so that the extra line can shoot out to reach the fish. You'll probably need at least one extra false cast in this process to work some of the spare line out as few can do it in one move as described above.

It's more complicated to write down than it is to do it, but hope this helps a little. I think it's the most valuable use of your practice time. Good luck!


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

OK need to print this.....lucky for me I have a big empty field 1/2 block away at the elementary school..now for a few lessons and then LOTS of practice!!


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

today, after work the water looks good in the surf, the first gut...should be holding trout and i like to fish rough water, when its blue / green. i will be using my fly rod, we should be catching some nice fish, small streamers in first cut. if anyone wants to join me pm me and i will be happy to fish with any body, newbie or not....just give me a call i get off work about 5 i can be in the water at 5:15 p.m. or so.....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*Cast It*

I Like To Cast On Pavement Because The Fly Will Get Hung Up In The Grass. I Know That You Don't Need A Fly To Cast But They Tend To Cast A Little Different With The Different Types Of Flies. I Also Like To Cast Into A Swimming Pool Because The Cast Different When The Line Is Wet. I Have Caught That Same Red [patch Of Grass In Lady Next Doors Drive] And The Trout Across The Street A Hundred Times. 
Nurse D. Put The Reel On The Rod And Put The Line Through The Guides And Pull Out 8 Ft. And Go Cast The **mn Thing .
Let Me Ask You All If You Owned This Rod Would You Have Already Cast It. Randall


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

I told ya it's driving him BONKERS....! you guys forget women have alot of patience...


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Randall,
I have seen a lot of custom rods during the thirty years that I have been involved in building them and attending shows. That handle is one of the nicest that I have ever seen.
Cheers, Ellis


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*thank you*

thank you ellis. it was built for a very nice lady also. sometimes i get a little frustrated that she does not cast it yet , because i have and it is sweet, old style traditional action ,but high teck materials. she will love it when she does FINALLY cast it. i can relax. she is doing it right though . study, study, study, then get um. randall


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Yep Randall is offically BONKERS....I got his goat!!..hehe I'm just about finished reading and am going to call FTU tomorrow for lesson...d


----------

